# a useful thread



## gmcunni (Nov 18, 2011)

for padding your post count to increase chances on the camera.


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 18, 2011)

this is going to take some time....




> This forum requires that you wait 15 seconds between posts. Please try again in 5 seconds.


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 18, 2011)

wonder if i can make it to 10,000 before the contest is over.


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 18, 2011)

99 bottles of beer on the wall


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 18, 2011)

Hi


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 18, 2011)

98 bottles of beer on the wall


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 18, 2011)

hello Jeff.. how are you?


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 18, 2011)

Hows the Jeep?


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 18, 2011)

jeep is good.. i'm frustrated in finding a cheap ski rack for it... giving a lot of thought to picking up a hard top from craigs list and mounting a rack on top.


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 18, 2011)

97 bottles of beer on the wall


----------



## Black Phantom (Nov 18, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> jeep is good.. i'm frustrated in finding a cheap ski rack for it... giving a lot of thought to picking up a hard top from craigs list and mounting a rack on top.



Try this rack!


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 18, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> jeep is good.. i'm frustrated in finding a cheap ski rack for it... giving a lot of thought to picking up a hard top from craigs list and mounting a rack on top.



I think I saw on one of the forums where someone made something that hung the skis inside tight to the roof.


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 18, 2011)

with a rack that big  in the back i'd probably be driving with the front wheels off the ground


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 18, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> I think I saw on one of the forums where someone made something that hung the skis inside tight to the roof.



interesting... if you come across it again send me the link


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 18, 2011)

96 bottles of beer on the wall


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 18, 2011)

95 bottles of beer on the wall


----------



## Nick (Nov 18, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> for padding your post count to increase chances on the camera.


Lmao


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 18, 2011)

94 bottles of beer on the wall


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 18, 2011)

Bump


----------



## Nick (Nov 18, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> Bump



Log.... Whoops wrong thread


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 18, 2011)

Gmcunni, you should start the weekend threads again.


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 18, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> Gmcunni, you should start the weekend threads again.



you can start it up again Jeff.


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 18, 2011)

93 bottles of beer on the wall


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 19, 2011)

What's everyone up to today?


----------



## twinplanx (Nov 19, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> for padding your post count to increase chances on the camera.



Free GSS


----------



## Black Phantom (Nov 19, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> What's everyone up to today?



WTF are you doing up so early?


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 19, 2011)

Black Phantom said:


> WTF are you doing up so early?



That was late, I'm usually up before 5 for some unknown reason.


----------



## twinplanx (Nov 19, 2011)

Black Phantom said:


> WTF are you doing up so early?



Free the little people


----------



## Black Phantom (Nov 19, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> That was late, I'm usually up before 5 for some unknown reason.



I know what you mean. I was up at 5:17.

Lied back down for a while. A little hung over.


----------



## Black Phantom (Nov 19, 2011)

twinplanx said:


> Free the little people



Never.  They need to be kept under strict surveillance!:uzi:


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 19, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> What's everyone up to today?



ski equipment shopping.. taking daughter to local shop to see if they have decent pre-owned for sale or seasonal rental.

might try on boss boots there too. they don't have the ID version but at this point might just go with "traditional" style since i can't find the ID anywhere close enough to go to


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 19, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> ski equipment shopping.. taking daughter to local shop to see if they have decent pre-owned for sale or seasonal rental.
> 
> might try on boss boots there too. they don't have the ID version but at this point might just go with "traditional" style since i can't find the ID anywhere close enough to go to



So you're just going to settle.... Call Pete and see if he can order in a pair for you still before the supplier is out.


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 19, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> So you're just going to settle



i guess you could look at it that way. but i choose to think of it  as -  I got a new pair of boots and am psyched for the season to start. Hoping to christen them next Friday.


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 19, 2011)

Black Phantom said:


> Try this rack!



Your links have been getting better lately.


----------



## LiquidFeet (Nov 19, 2011)

perhaps this is what they call a "whore thread?"


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 19, 2011)

bump


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 19, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> bump



Did you get the crock pot recipe?


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 19, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> Did you get the crock pot recipe?



no but i did have it again tonight for dinner, the leftovers were better than the original.

but i did ask her for the recipe.. she said she googled it and doesn't remember which site she ended up going with.


----------



## twinplanx (Nov 19, 2011)

Black Phantom said:


> Try this rack!



Free the twins!!!


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 19, 2011)

Good night.


----------



## Nick (Nov 19, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> Good night.



aufwiedersehen!


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 20, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> i guess you could look at it that way. but i choose to think of it  as -  I got a new pair of boots and am psyched for the season to start. Hoping to christen them next Friday.



Sounds like you got them!


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 20, 2011)

Black Phantom said:


> WTF are you doing up so early?



Up early again, you never know when the weathermen will miss on the forecast and wake up to a surprise powder day, then I'll have a jump on everyone!


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 20, 2011)

Nick said:


> aufwiedersehen!



Why would you say goodbye? How about Gute Nacht or Schlaff Gut?


----------



## Nick (Nov 20, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> Why would you say goodbye? How about Gute Nacht or Schlaff Gut?



Keine ahnung


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 20, 2011)

Nick said:


> aufwiedersehen!





wa-loaf said:


> Gute Nacht or Schlaff Gut?





Nick said:


> Keine ahnung



You guys talking shit about me????:razz:


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 20, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> You guys talking shit about me????:razz:



Jah


----------



## Nick (Nov 20, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> Jah



Stimmt


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 20, 2011)

Gunter glieben glauben globen


----------



## ski stef (Nov 20, 2011)

Lmao


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 20, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> Gunter glieben glauben globen



Not real German fyi ...


----------



## ski stef (Nov 20, 2011)

Vas immer.  Ist das auf Deutsche


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 20, 2011)

Ski Stef said:


> Vas immer.  Ist das auf Deutsche



*Korrektur:*



> Was immer. Ist daß auf Deutsch?


----------



## ski stef (Nov 20, 2011)

Das ist blurt.


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 20, 2011)

Do we need a German sub forum now....


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 20, 2011)

Ski Stef said:


> Das ist *blurt*.



blöd?


----------



## ski stef (Nov 20, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> blöd?



yep!


----------



## ski stef (Nov 20, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> Do we need a German sub forum now....



I need some sprucin'....maybe!!


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 20, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> Do we need a German sub forum now....





Ski Stef said:


> I need some sprucin'....maybe!!



Nick's got one of those ...


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 20, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> Nick's got one of those ...



Take it over there then! Keep this thread on topic!;-)


----------



## twinplanx (Nov 20, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> Gunter glieben glauben globen



Free das luft ballons !!!


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 20, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> Not real German fyi ...



really? i'm pretty sure it is german for "we got a one armed drummer"


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 20, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> really? i'm pretty sure it is german for "we got a one armed drummer"



Haha, I'm pretty sure they wrote that before he crashed his car, but I like it!


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 20, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> Haha, I'm pretty sure they wrote that before he crashed his car, but I like it!



yes, i know but i went with comedy over factualness.


----------



## Nick (Nov 20, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> Take it over there then! Keep this thread on topic!;-)



What's the topic


----------



## twinplanx (Nov 20, 2011)

Free the topic !!!


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 20, 2011)

Nick said:


> What's the topic



Well, umm


----------



## jaja111 (Nov 20, 2011)

Gibt es ein Gebet, dass ich es zu mindestens 500 Planstellen für die weiteren Eintrag vornehmen? Zweifelhafte als werde bald schneien.

Ich mag Deutsch.


----------



## legalskier (Nov 20, 2011)

I'm thinking of posting something in another thread.


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 20, 2011)

legalskier said:


> I'm thinking of posting something in another thread.



nah, this is a much better thread


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 21, 2011)

Bump


----------



## billski (Nov 21, 2011)

chances on a camera?  wuddat?


----------



## bvibert (Nov 21, 2011)

billski said:


> chances on a camera?  wuddat?



http://forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php?t=104164


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 21, 2011)

jaja111 said:


> Gibt es ein Gebet, dass ich es zu mindestens 500 Planstellen für die weiteren Eintrag vornehmen? Zweifelhafte als werde bald schneien.
> 
> Ich mag Deutsch.



Viel Gluck damit!


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 21, 2011)

billski said:


> chances on a camera?  wuddat?





bvibert said:


> http://forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php?t=104164



This thread was useful to Bill. Time to lock it up!


----------



## Black Phantom (Nov 21, 2011)




----------



## o3jeff (Nov 21, 2011)

Anyone else besides ma working this week?


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 21, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> Anyone else besides ma working this week?



the whole state of ma is working this week?

i'm working today - wed.. sitting on the couch reading email with sports center on in the background .. have conference call starting in a few minutes.


----------



## spring_mountain_high (Nov 21, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> Anyone else besides ma working this week?



ma's retired, but i'm working

i always liked working around the holidays since it's usually quiet anyway...taking time off around the holidays always seemed like a waste of PTO that could be used for skiing


----------



## billski (Nov 21, 2011)

What did you have for breakfast?


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 21, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> Anyone else besides ma working this week?



Give your ma a break!


----------



## spring_mountain_high (Nov 21, 2011)

billski said:


> What did you have for breakfast?



bagel with a schmear


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 21, 2011)

billski said:


> What did you have for breakfast?



Too much sugar in my cereal.


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 21, 2011)

2 donuts and coffee.. i think i'll grab a 3rd donut to match the one around my middle.


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 21, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> 2 donuts and coffee.. i think i'll grab a 3rd donut to match the one around my middle.



Shop Rite has one that is like a Boston cream, but with buttercream frosting in side.


----------



## billski (Nov 21, 2011)

Chitterlings , hominy, grits, catfish, gizzards, black eyed peas, and okra.  All chugged down with a quart of lemonade and sweet potato pie for dessert.


----------



## billski (Nov 21, 2011)

What was your snack this morning?


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 21, 2011)

Chex mix


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 21, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> Shop Rite has one that is like a Boston cream, but with buttercream frosting in side.



went to the Big Y yesterday. i made my daughter come with me and bribed her with her choice of a treat. she picked Entemann's Chocolate donuts 







at check out the kid bagging told me they were BOGO so i grabbed the 2nd box.  too many donuts is not a good thing.


----------



## bvibert (Nov 21, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> went to the Big Y yesterday. i made my daughter come with me and bribed her with her choice of a treat. she picked Entemann's Chocolate donuts
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My Father-in-law works for Entenmann's, there's always stuff like that at their house.  It also tends to come home with the kids when they go visit...


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 21, 2011)

100 more posts for another entry for the cam.


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 21, 2011)

150 for me


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 21, 2011)

i mean 149


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 21, 2011)

oops, make that 148


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 21, 2011)

geez, i can't keep it straight.. seems like the number is 147


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 21, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> geez, i can't keep it straight.. seems like the number is 147



Checking for post count.


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 21, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> Checking for post count.



Looks like I need 189 if I want to get another entry.


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 21, 2011)

97


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 21, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> Looks like I need 189 if I want to get another entry.



good luck!


----------



## billski (Nov 21, 2011)

Don't you really need only one less than that?


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 21, 2011)

billski said:


> Don't you really need only one less than that?



153 more posts for you Billski and you get another entry!


----------



## bvibert (Nov 21, 2011)

All I need to do is get fired, then I get an entry or two... :beer:


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 21, 2011)

bvibert said:


> All I need to do is get fired, then I get an entry or two... :beer:



Any way to transfer your posts to me?


----------



## bvibert (Nov 21, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> Any way to transfer your posts to me?



I just looked at the rules, I'd have 60 total chances to win...  How much is my post count worth to you? :lol:


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 21, 2011)

bvibert said:


> I just looked at the rules, I'd have 60 total chances to win...  How much is my post count worth to you? :lol:



I'll ride bikes with you next year!


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 21, 2011)

billski said:


> Don't you really need only one less than that?



I have posted since that comment ...


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 21, 2011)

bvibert said:


> I just looked at the rules, I'd have 60 total chances to win...  How much is my post count worth to you? :lol:



Maybe we can auction off GSS' post count?


----------



## bvibert (Nov 21, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> Maybe we can auction off GSS' post count?



Do I even dare ask what the proceeds would go towards?


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 21, 2011)

bvibert said:


> Do I even dare ask what the proceeds would go towards?



AZ shirts!


----------



## Nick (Nov 21, 2011)

Oh yah gotta get some of those too... will do some giveaways of some swag at the Summit


----------



## bvibert (Nov 21, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> AZ shirts!



:beer:


----------



## bvibert (Nov 21, 2011)

I'm gonna start the bidding for my post count at $50, the proceeds will go to the Human Fund.

PS - Don't tell Nick...


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 21, 2011)

bvibert said:


> I'm gonna start the bidding for my post count at $50, the proceeds will go to the Human Fund.
> 
> PS - Don't tell Nick...



I'll start my bid at $0.49


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 21, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> i'll start my bid at $0.49



$0.50!


----------



## bvibert (Nov 21, 2011)

You FAIL!


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 21, 2011)

bvibert said:


> You FAIL!



They're all used posts though.


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 21, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> They're all used posts though.



Not to mention kinda dirty ...


----------



## bvibert (Nov 21, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> They're all used posts though.



The best used posts around, plus they could significantly increase your chances at winning a kick ass POV.  Besides who wouldn't want to contribute to the Human Fund?


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 21, 2011)

bvibert said:


> The best used posts around, plus they could significantly increase your chances at winning a kick ass POV.  Besides who wouldn't want to contribute to the Human Fund?



Lol, I had to google Human fund for it to click!


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 21, 2011)

Work day is done, heading home....


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 21, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> Work day is done, heading home....



i'm LEAVING home soon, need a haircut.


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 21, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> i'm LEAVING home soon, need a haircut.



Do you still drive with the top down?


----------



## billski (Nov 21, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> Do you still drive with the top down?


  that's why he needs the top down.

I had my top down most of the weekend.


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 21, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> Do you still drive with the top down?



shamefully no.  i was thinking of dropping the top yesterday but was too lazy.  i was reminiscing with my daughter how easy it was to put the top down on the BMW and how much a pain in the ass it is with the jeep.


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 22, 2011)

Bump for Tuesday.


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 22, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> Bump for Tuesday.


----------



## Black Phantom (Nov 22, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> Bump for Tuesday.



Will billski ski? :flag::grin:


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 22, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


>



You buying lunch, up in your neck of the woods. In Leominster this morning.


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 22, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> You buying lunch, up in your neck of the woods. In Leominster this morning.



I don't live or work in Leominster.

I'm in Cambridge today anyway.


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 22, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> I don't live or work in Leominster.
> 
> I'm in Cambridge today anyway.



Close enough.... Anything "out for delivery"?


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 22, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> Close enough.... Anything "out for delivery"?



Window business slow this time of year?


----------



## billski (Nov 22, 2011)

God, fill this page up with posts so I don't have to see it anymore.  Nobody should ever do that to a lady!


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 22, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> Window business slow this time of year?



Actually we're pretty busy, had to go watch them install a mock up at the old Whitney Building.


----------



## billski (Nov 22, 2011)

Why do people fart around with windows when it's still so warm?

0° F: All the people in Miami die. New Englanders close the windows.


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 22, 2011)

billski said:


> Why do people fart around with windows when it's still so warm?
> 
> 0° F: All the people in Miami die. New Englanders close the windows.



Huh?


----------



## billski (Nov 22, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> Huh?



New England Temperature Conversion Chart

60° F: Southern Californians shiver uncontrollably. People in New England sunbathe.

50° F: New Yorkers try to turn on the heat. People in New England plant gardens.

40° F: Italian & English cars won't start. People in New England drive with the windows down.

32° F: Distilled water freezes. Maine's Moosehead Lake's water gets thicker.

20° F: Floridians don coats, thermal underwear, gloves, wool hats. People in New England throw on a flannel shirt.

15° F: New York landlords finally turn up the heat. People in New England have the last cookout before it gets cold.

0° F: All the people in Miami die. New Englanders close the windows.

10° below zero: Californians fly away to Mexico. The Girl Scouts in New England are selling cookies door to door.

25° below zero: Hollywood disintegrates. People in New England get out their winter coats.

40° below zero: Washington DC runs out of hot air. People in New England let the dogs sleep indoors.

100° below zero: Santa Claus abandons the North Pole. New Englanders get frustrated because they can't start their "kahs."

460° below zero: All atomic motion stops (absolute zero on the Kelvin scale).

People in New England start saying, "cold 'nuff for ya?"

500° below zero: Hell freezes over. The Red Sox win the World Series.


----------



## Black Phantom (Nov 22, 2011)

ghey


----------



## Black Phantom (Nov 22, 2011)




----------



## Black Phantom (Nov 22, 2011)

huh


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 22, 2011)

Where is everyone today, place is slow.


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 22, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> Where is everyone today, place is slow.



Getting their vacation on.


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 22, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> Getting their vacation on.



Better get a weekend thread going to see where everyone is


----------



## Black Phantom (Nov 22, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> Better get a weekend thread going to see where everyone is



Are you planning on staying with billski at Magic?


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 22, 2011)

Black Phantom said:


> Are you planning on staying with billski at Magic?



I think 2knees wants the weekend with Billski


----------



## Black Phantom (Nov 22, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> I think 2knees wants the weekend with Billski



What type of room? Ha tub? Lamb shanks?


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 22, 2011)

Bacon


----------



## bvibert (Nov 22, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> Where is everyone today, place is slow.



Maybe they're all trying to figure out how to post from their iPads?


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 22, 2011)

bvibert said:


> Maybe they're all trying to figure out how to post from their iPads?



I got pm saying you quoted me, wtf is going on here.


----------



## bvibert (Nov 22, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> I got pm saying you quoted me, wtf is going on here.



High tech stuff.


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 22, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> I got pm saying you quoted me, wtf is going on here.





bvibert said:


> High tech stuff.



Gonna quote and tag you all at once! [MENTION=3819]o3jeff[/MENTION]; [MENTION=769]bvibert[/MENTION];


----------



## bvibert (Nov 22, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> Gonna quote and tag you all at once! [MENTION=3819]o3jeff[/MENTION]; [MENTION=769]bvibert[/MENTION];



Pssst, [MENTION=3579]wa-loaf[/MENTION], you don't need the semi-colon at the end after all.


----------



## bvibert (Nov 22, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> I got pm saying you quoted me, wtf is going on here.





wa-loaf said:


> Gonna quote and tag you all at once! [MENTION=3819]o3jeff[/MENTION]; [MENTION=769]bvibert[/MENTION];



BTW - What you did was mention us, I also tagged each of you at the top of the thread.  Not sure why you need tags and mentions, but it's there anyway...


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 22, 2011)

I don't think I can tag from the iPad, can you look into that also?

Then again I am not sure how to tag so that can be the problem!


----------



## bvibert (Nov 23, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> I don't think I can tag from the iPad, can you look into that also?
> 
> Then again I am not sure how to tag so that can be the problem!


I can tag from Android...


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 23, 2011)

bvibert said:


> I can tag from Android...



How do you tag?


----------



## Black Phantom (Nov 23, 2011)

sounds kind of ....


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 23, 2011)

Black Phantom said:


> sounds kind of ....



Jealous?


----------



## Black Phantom (Nov 23, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> Jealous?



No.


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 23, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> How do you tag?



There's a tag users button at the top of the thread.

This stuff is interesting, but what's the point or it?


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 23, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> There's a tag users button at the top of the thread.
> 
> This stuff is interesting, but what's the point or it?



This makes no sense, I tagged you and hit submit, have no idea were it went.

But then again why would people want to tag people in their posts.

Can I tag Nick in my signature so every time I post he gets notified?


----------



## bvibert (Nov 23, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> There's a tag users button at the top of the thread.
> 
> This stuff is interesting, but what's the point or it?



Some of us thought it would be a good idea to be able to mention a user in a thread so that they would automatically be notified.  That way if you wanted someone's input, or just wanted to make them aware of something they might find interesting, you could do it right there in the thread without having to send a separate PM.

The extra tag feature at the top of the thread, and the notification of being quoted seems a bit excessive to me.

I'm not so sure we need the little counters under the user names/avatar either.


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 23, 2011)

bvibert said:


> Some of us thought it would be a good idea to be able to mention a user in a thread so that they would automatically be notified.  That way if you wanted someone's input, or just wanted to make them aware of something they might find interesting, you could do it right there in the thread without having to send a separate PM.
> 
> The extra tag feature at the top of the thread, and the notification of being quoted seems a bit excessive to me.
> 
> I'm not so sure we need the little counters under the user names/avatar either.



I agree


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 23, 2011)

bvibert said:


> Some of us thought it would be a good idea to be able to mention a user in a thread so that they would automatically be notified.  That way if you wanted someone's input, or just wanted to make them aware of something they might find interesting, you could do it right there in the thread without having to send a separate PM.



Yeah, but I don't get any kind of alert other than it showing up in my notifications and the little counter under my avatar.


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 23, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> Yeah, but I don't get any kind of alert other than it showing up in my notifications and the little counter under my avatar.



Maybe Nick can set up a text alert for it....:-D [MENTION=3579]wa-loaf[/MENTION]


----------



## bvibert (Nov 23, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> Yeah, but I don't get any kind of alert other than it showing up in my notifications and the little counter under my avatar.



IMHO there should be an option to have the same alerts available for PMs; email and/or pop-up.  Or no notifications if the user chooses.


----------



## bvibert (Nov 23, 2011)

I also don't need it notifying me when I tag or quote someone.  I obviously know that I just did...


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 23, 2011)

Where has [MENTION=3762]gmcunni[/MENTION] been?


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 23, 2011)

came down with some kind of bug Monday night, been in bed. heading to dr. now.


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 23, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> came down with some kind of bug Monday night, been in bed. heading to dr. now.



Feel better [MENTION=3762]gmcunni[/MENTION]


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 23, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> came down with some kind of bug Monday night, been in bed. heading to dr. now.



Puking, that's just your body making room for Turkey day!


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 23, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> Puking, that's just your body making room for Turkey day!



Purging


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 23, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> Puking, that's just your body making room for Turkey day!



thankfully puking hasn't been one of the symptoms yet


----------



## bvibert (Nov 23, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> Puking, that's just your body making room for Turkey day!





o3jeff said:


> Purging



:idea:

:beer: :beer:



uke: uke: uke:


:beer: :beer:


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 23, 2011)




----------



## o3jeff (Nov 24, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> came down with some kind of bug Monday night, been in bed. heading to dr. now.



[MENTION=3762]gmcunni[/MENTION] They figure out what you have? They give you a cork?


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 24, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> [MENTION=3762]gmcunni[/MENTION] They figure out what you have? They give you a cork?



no but i feel better, not 100%.


----------



## Nick (Nov 24, 2011)

Trying to install the PRO version.. I might have made re options


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 24, 2011)

Nick said:


> Trying to install the PRO version.. I might have made re options



Thanks [MENTION=14536]Nick[/MENTION] what options will it have?


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 26, 2011)

i need a few more posts to get my extra chance!


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 26, 2011)

can we get the delay between postings removed, at least for today?


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 26, 2011)

it would really help me if there was no delay.


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 26, 2011)

it says 15 second delay, was it 30 last week? 15 ain't bad. i could probably live with that


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 26, 2011)

wish i was skiing today... but i'm not.


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 26, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> i need a few more posts to get my extra chance!



Only a couple more for me....


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 26, 2011)

15 more


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 26, 2011)

Good morning, calling for another great fall day!


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 26, 2011)

wonder if i have the patience to do 125 posts today....


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 26, 2011)

Where has [MENTION=769]bvibert[/MENTION] been?


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 26, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> Good morning, calling for another great fall day!



guess i'll do yard work and go to the mall later.  food court for dinner is always a treat.


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 26, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> wonder if i have the patience to do 125 posts today....



Should be a good conversation with your self.


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 26, 2011)

10 more!


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 26, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> guess i'll do yard work and go to the mall later.  food court for dinner is always a treat.



Nick blew us off for lunch at the East Side in New Britain yesterday.


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 26, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> guess i'll do yard work and go to the mall later.  food court for dinner is always a treat.



I need to go over and mulch the leaves into my lawn once more since they all seem to be down finally.


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 26, 2011)

6


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 26, 2011)

leaves are down, will run the lawn mower to mulch / bag everything up and then put away the gear for the winter


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 26, 2011)

bump


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 26, 2011)

bump for stoke


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 26, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> leaves are down, will run the lawn mower to mulch / bag everything up and then put away the gear for the winter



Does the town come around and pick up your leaves?


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 26, 2011)

stoked for bumps


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 26, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> Does the town come around and pick up your leaves?



no, but i have woods behind my house so i just pile it all up there.


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 26, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> stoked for bumps



Groomers this year


----------



## bvibert (Nov 26, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> Good morning, calling for another great fall day!



Fall??  It's gonna be like summer out there today! :smash:


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 26, 2011)

I have 65 posts in this thread....


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 26, 2011)

bvibert said:


> Fall??  It's gonna be like summer out there today! :smash:



Do you still ride bikes?


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 26, 2011)

Add one more entry for me [MENTION=14536]Nick[/MENTION]


----------



## bvibert (Nov 26, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> Where has [MENTION=769]bvibert[/MENTION] been?



I've just been waiting for you to mention me in a post...


----------



## bvibert (Nov 26, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> Do you still ride bikes?



Apparently not... :-?

Do you?


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 26, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> Groomers this year



oh, that's right.

i'm ripe for rippin' ?


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 26, 2011)

stoked for shreddin' ?


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 26, 2011)

bvibert said:


> Apparently not... :-?
> 
> Do you?



Not in the past 1 1/2 - 2 months.... Always next year.


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 26, 2011)

gonzo for groomers?


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 26, 2011)

500 more, if I can do about 35 posts and hour I can get another entry!


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 26, 2011)

ok, got to get to 6400 and then i'll be back later to finish off


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 26, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> 500 more, if I can do about 35 posts and hour I can get another entry!



Actually about 67 posts an hour, it closes at 5 pm


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 26, 2011)

8


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 26, 2011)

7


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 26, 2011)

6


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 26, 2011)

5


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 26, 2011)

4


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 26, 2011)

3


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 26, 2011)

2


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 26, 2011)

1


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 26, 2011)

ok, bbl for another 100


----------



## Nick (Nov 26, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> I have 65 posts in this thread....



well you are 4 posts over the next milestone for the drawing close today :lol:


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 26, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> ok, bbl for another 100



20 more minutes.


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 26, 2011)

bvibert said:


> Apparently not... :-?
> 
> Do you?



I guess I still do ride [MENTION=769]bvibert[/MENTION]. 4.75 at the rails to trails in Farmington.


----------



## bvibert (Nov 26, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> I guess I still do ride [MENTION=769]bvibert[/MENTION]. 4.75 at the rails to trails in Farmington.



That only counts if you used your MTB, and filled the tires with sand...


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 27, 2011)

bvibert said:


> That only counts if you used your MTB, and filled the tires with sand...



Close, was on the mtb with a 7 and a 9 year old with about 20 lbs in the tires....


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 19, 2011)

BUMP for pat's peak


----------



## Nick (Dec 19, 2011)

Hehe...  Im hoping to do a couple giveaways this season


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 19, 2011)

keep up the good work!


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 20, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> keep up the good work!



Who?


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 20, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> Who?



nick, with the new giveaways.


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 20, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> nick, with the new giveaways.



I wonder if you can only win one giveaway per calendar year? Hate to win this and find out I'm not eligible for the free ski trip to the Alps.


----------



## Black Phantom (Dec 20, 2011)

Did he deliver the sweatshirt yet?


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 20, 2011)

Black Phantom said:


> Did he deliver the sweatshirt yet?



No never got mine, he hasn't even asked me what size I need.


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 20, 2011)

Did you get yours BP?


----------



## Black Phantom (Dec 20, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> Did you get yours BP?



No. Butt I did not file the first TR of the season. I think someone got screwed. :evil:


----------



## Nick (Dec 20, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> I wonder if you can only win one giveaway per calendar year? Hate to win this and find out I'm not eligible for the free ski trip to the Alps.



:lol:

I haven't thought about repeat winners.... at least for this next one everyone is fair game 8)


----------



## Nick (Dec 20, 2011)

Black Phantom said:


> No. Butt I did not file the first TR of the season. I think someone got screwed. :evil:



I said I would hand it out at the AZ Summit.

Who was it again?


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 20, 2011)

Nick said:


> :lol:
> 
> I haven't thought about repeat winners.... at least for this next one everyone is fair game 8)



Thanks!8)


----------



## Black Phantom (Dec 20, 2011)

Nick said:


> I said I would hand it out at the AZ Summit.
> 
> Who was it again?



So, in order to win a 'contest', one has to be present at a future event?  Was that in the fine print somewhere?


----------



## Nick (Dec 20, 2011)

Black Phantom said:


> So, in order to win a 'contest', one has to be present at a future event?  Was that in the fine print somewhere?



That wasn't a formal contest, I said in the thread "I have an idea, I'll give away a AZ hoodie at the Summit to the first person to post a trip report". 

Was it Zand?


----------



## Black Phantom (Dec 20, 2011)

Nick said:


> That wasn't a formal contest, I said in the thread "I have an idea, I'll give away a AZ hoodie at the Summit to the first person to post a trip report".
> 
> Was it Zand?



Are you sure about that Chief?


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 20, 2011)

Do AZ sweatshirts even exist?


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 20, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> Do AZ sweatshirts even exist?



yes, and many other items

http://www.cafepress.com/alpinezone


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 26, 2011)

Bump!


----------



## Edd (Dec 27, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> yes, and many other items
> 
> http://www.cafepress.com/alpinezone



Cool. I didn't think AZ did this anymore for some reason. I'm gonna buy some crap.  I'd love it if there was a synthetic material T-shirt offered to use as a base layer.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 27, 2011)

Black Phantom said:


> Are you sure about that Chief?



Might want to work on your reading comprehension skills:



Nick said:


> Yeah gotta be limited to EC.
> 
> ... trying to think of something fun we could do. How about this: free hooded AZ sweatshirt for the first to post a trip report, *awarded at this season's AZ  Summit*



http://forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php?p=659003


----------



## Nick (Dec 27, 2011)

Edd said:


> Cool. I didn't think AZ did this anymore for some reason. I'm gonna buy some crap.  I'd love it if there was a synthetic material T-shirt offered to use as a base layer.



I want to expand it a bit. Trying to see if there are other things out there besides Cafepress... selection is just OK.


----------



## Black Phantom (Dec 27, 2011)

bvibert said:


> Might want to work on your reading comprehension skills:
> 
> 
> 
> http://forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php?p=659003



Are you that bored?:roll:uke:


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 12, 2012)

109 more to get another entry for the MRG tickets!


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 12, 2012)

192 more for me.... don't think i'll make it tho


----------



## bvibert (Jan 12, 2012)

slackers


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 12, 2012)

87 more!


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 12, 2012)

Way to many to get to 1000 for me


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 12, 2012)

Scotty said:


> Way to many to get to 1000 for me



572, that's doable!


----------



## Nick (Jan 13, 2012)

It's doable. Just bump every single thread :lol:.... 

there are fri, sat, sun, mon, tue, basically 5 more days to go. that's only like 112 posts / day.


----------



## ctenidae (Jan 13, 2012)

Nick said:


> It's doable. Just bump every single thread :lol:....
> 
> there are fri, sat, sun, mon, tue, basically 5 more days to go. that's only like 112 posts / day.



Assuming you have to wait 30 seconds between posts, that's only an hour's worth of work. An hour and a half if you have lunch.


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 13, 2012)

Bump

79


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 13, 2012)

It snow in nyc today


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 13, 2012)

There is no snow in Manchester, CT


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 13, 2012)

69 more


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 13, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> 69 more



getting closer


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 13, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> getting closer



Sure am!


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 13, 2012)

Will you be skiing this weekend gmcunni?


----------



## ctenidae (Jan 13, 2012)

it snowed lightly for 10 minutes in Greenwich.


----------



## Abubob (Jan 13, 2012)

I did not go outside today.


----------



## Abubob (Jan 13, 2012)

I did go outside yesterday.


----------



## Abubob (Jan 13, 2012)

I will be outside tomorrow.


----------



## Abubob (Jan 13, 2012)

Didn't someone win the camera already?


----------



## Abubob (Jan 13, 2012)

How many posts would I have to make to get an extra chance anyway? Like 700 more? This is gonna take a while.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 13, 2012)

One more for me


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 13, 2012)

And another one


----------



## mlctvt (Jan 13, 2012)

I was taught to never open my mouth unless I had something meaningful to say, so I don't , usually


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 13, 2012)

Abubob said:


> Didn't someone win the camera already?



Yes, powhunter was the big winner with the camera.


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 13, 2012)

abubob said:


> how many posts would i have to make to get an extra chance anyway? Like 700 more? This is gonna take a while.



189


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 14, 2012)

Bump


----------



## Nick (Jan 14, 2012)

c'mon jeff, just another 55


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 14, 2012)

Nick said:


> c'mon jeff, just another 55



Plenty of time!


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 14, 2012)

Nick said:


> c'mon jeff, just another 55



45


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 14, 2012)

337


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 14, 2012)

wa-loaf said:


> 337



You better get going!


----------



## Abubob (Jan 14, 2012)

Abubob said:


> Didn't someone win the camera already?





o3jeff said:


> Yes, powhunter was the big winner with the camera.



I guess this for another contest? What do I win?


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 14, 2012)

how many more do i need?


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 14, 2012)

153


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 14, 2012)

Bump


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 14, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> Bump



i hit some bumps @ sundown today with Greg


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 14, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> i hit some bumps @ sundown today with Greg



I might finally hit some snow tomorrow.


----------



## Nick (Jan 14, 2012)

I installed chair rail....  Tomorrow paint haha


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 14, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> I might finally hit some snow tomorrow.



out of state or local?


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 14, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> out of state or local?



Should be at Butternut mid morning.


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 16, 2012)

24 more by tomorrow.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 16, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> 24 more by tomorrow.


You should get thousand post soon


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 16, 2012)

Scotty said:


> You should get thousand post soon



Yep, 11 more.


----------



## Nick (Jan 16, 2012)

You can do it!


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 16, 2012)

Nick said:


> You can do it!



8 more!


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 16, 2012)

make that 7


----------



## Nick (Jan 16, 2012)

No way you can lose now


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 16, 2012)

Nick said:


> No way you can lose now



Lose what, the MRG tickets?


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 16, 2012)

Uno


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 16, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> Uno



Congratulations on your 1000 post


----------



## Nick (Jan 16, 2012)

Im catching up fast,  although im not eligible to win


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 16, 2012)

Scotty said:


> Congratulations on your 1000 post



+1


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 16, 2012)

Scotty said:


> Congratulations on your 1000 post



Thank you.

You're almost up to 500!


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 16, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> +1



494 more for the next contest point!


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 17, 2012)

126 more for you gmcunni, you better get going. But then again you won the last contest so you get nothing now!


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 17, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> But then again you won the last contest so you get nothing now!


that is not true. there is nothing in the posted rules stating someone can't win more than 1 prize per year.


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 17, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> that is not true. there is nothing in the posted rules stating someone can't win more than 1 prize per year.



I'll start rioting on here if you win again....


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 3, 2012)

260 more to go for another entry, we just need a new giveaway!


----------



## Nick (Feb 3, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> 260 more to go for another entry, we just need a new giveaway!



Just got this yesterday wanted to check quality before ordering more


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 3, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> 260 more to go for another entry, we just need a new giveaway!


Nice what is next freebie?


----------



## Nick (Feb 3, 2012)

Clown poles


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 3, 2012)

Nick said:


> Just got this yesterday wanted to check quality before ordering more



so you are happy with it and will be raffling it off?


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 3, 2012)

Nick said:


> Just got this yesterday wanted to check quality before ordering more



Send it to me, I'll be the tester!


----------



## Nick (Feb 3, 2012)

I'm mixed, it's OK, the logo was more ... plasticky than I was hoping? Embroidered would be nice but that gets really 'spensive.


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 3, 2012)

Nick said:


> I'm mixed, it's OK, the logo was more ... plasticky than I was hoping? Embroidered would be nice but that gets really 'spensive.



Yea, the logo area looks pretty stiff


----------



## Nick (Feb 3, 2012)

Twss


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 9, 2012)

194 more, post up the next giveaway and I should be able to do it.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 9, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> 194 more, post up the next giveaway and I should be able to do it.


You could get that before end of next week.


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 9, 2012)

Scotty said:


> You could get that before end of next week.



Probably since I am in the office the next two days!


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 13, 2012)

98


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 13, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> 98



posting machine!


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 13, 2012)

Whens the next giveaway?


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 13, 2012)

wa-loaf said:


> Whens the next giveaway?



Yea!


----------



## Nick (Feb 13, 2012)

Soon ....


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 13, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> posting machine!



I see your town has a new police station out to bid.


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 13, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> I see your town has a new police station out to bid.



u bidding?


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 24, 2012)

I made it too 1000 posts


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 24, 2012)

Scotty said:


> I made it too 1000 posts



We just need more giveaways now.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 24, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> We just need more giveaways now.



Keep an eye out, I'm going to be giving away an old ski sock, half a bottle of Ultra Gain, and a right ski boot foot bed (custom molded to my foot).


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 24, 2012)

bvibert said:


> Keep an eye out, I'm going to be giving away an old ski sock, half a bottle of Ultra Gain, and a right ski boot foot bed (custom molded to my foot).



Can I buy any of those items outright before the contest?


----------



## Abubob (Feb 24, 2012)

:uzi:That dish soap looks watered down! Foul!


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 24, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> We just need more giveaways now.



That up to Nick O guess.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 24, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> Can I buy any of those items outright before the contest?



That wouldn't make for a very good contest, would it?


----------



## Nick (Feb 24, 2012)

Sorry guys I will probably do another round of lift passes soon ... i lost my creativity


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 11, 2012)

bvibert said:


> Keep an eye out, I'm going to be giving away an old ski sock, half a bottle of Ultra Gain, and a right ski boot foot bed (custom molded to my foot).



Haven't seen anything about your giveaway yet.


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 11, 2012)

Nick said:


> Sorry guys I will probably do another round of lift passes soon ... i lost my creativity



Will there be giveaways during the summer?

I didn't even enter the MRG ticket one since I know I won't be able to make it.


----------



## Nick (Mar 11, 2012)

Not sure yet , have to see what I can scrounge together to give away. Maybe a used coffee mug?


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 11, 2012)

Nick said:


> Not sure yet , have to see what I can scrounge together to give away. Maybe a used coffee mug?



Hopefully the winner will also win Bvibert watered down Gain dish washing liquid!


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 10, 2012)

Just got another entry, just need a contest!


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 10, 2012)

not sure what my post count is these days


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 10, 2012)

oh, 7755 with this one.


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 10, 2012)

249 more until my next ticket in the raffle.


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 10, 2012)

doh, my math = not good

243 more now


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 10, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> doh, my math = not good
> 
> 243 more now



You need a calculator.


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 10, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> You need a calculator.



i have a calculator... i have a computer for goodness sake.. just need to learn how to use them


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 10, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> i have a calculator... i have a computer for goodness sake.. just need to learn how to use them



Did you ever make your decision on a smart phone?


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 10, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> Did you ever make your decision on a smart phone?



no, not yet but have been spending a lot of time thinking about it the past few days.

leaning now to a move to sprint for Wife, son + daughter, dropping ATT all toghether (transfer land line @ home to cable).  i have BB thru work and it is enough for me.


went to ATT store over the weekend.  for $30 more  per month (+ price of phone) we could just add a 3 gig plan to son ($50 for 5 gig plan).  the $30/3gig plan would probably be fine  but for only a few $$ more everyone gets an unlimited data plan if we switch all 3 to sprint.  

we use sprint @ work so i'm waiting to hear back from our corporate rep if we get an customer/employee discount.


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 10, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> oh, 7755 with this one.


I got to post a lot more to catch up lol.


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 17, 2012)




----------



## Nick (Apr 17, 2012)

You was t me to give away a cat??

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 17, 2012)




----------



## o3jeff (Apr 19, 2012)

Nick said:


> You was t me to give away a cat??
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2



How about some road bike pedals!


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 19, 2012)

And shoes, size 8 1/2


----------



## Nick (Nov 8, 2012)

bump


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 8, 2012)

It's windy here.


----------



## Nick (Nov 8, 2012)

The snow on my lawn is melting


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 8, 2012)

Nick said:


> The snow on my lawn is melting



Better go preserve it!


----------



## Nick (Nov 8, 2012)

I threw a bunch of ice cubes out there but it doesn't seem to be cooling the atmosphere yet. 

Let me try running the house A/C with the windows open ... maybe that will do the trick.


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Nov 8, 2012)

Gonna boost myself up to 55 tonight!


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Nov 8, 2012)

46


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Nov 8, 2012)

47


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Nov 8, 2012)

Nick said:


> The snow on my lawn is melting



All my snow is gone


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Nov 8, 2012)

49...


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Nov 8, 2012)

50!!! I beleive that is enough for now... This thread really is useful!


----------



## Boston Bulldog (Nov 8, 2012)

Whoa! Now I have TWO mountains on my profile!


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 8, 2012)

Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2

420,420+420 I need to move to Colorado now.


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 9, 2012)

Is it 3:00 pm yet?


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 9, 2012)

Leaving work.


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 9, 2012)

Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2

2 more hours of work.


----------



## Abubob (Nov 9, 2012)

What a totally useless thread.


----------



## Abubob (Nov 9, 2012)

Abubob said:


> What a totally useless thread.



This is a great thread.


----------



## Abubob (Nov 9, 2012)

Abubob said:


> This is a great thread.



If I do this 321 more times I get another chance for a ticket.


----------



## Abubob (Nov 9, 2012)

Abubob said:


> If I do this 321 more times I get another chance for a ticket.



I should make shorter posts then.


----------



## Abubob (Nov 9, 2012)

Abubob said:


> I should make shorter posts then.



Yeah.


----------



## Abubob (Nov 9, 2012)

An hour and quarter left for work


----------



## Abubob (Nov 9, 2012)

What more can I say?


----------



## Abubob (Nov 9, 2012)

Abubob said:


> What more can I say?



Something with meaning.


----------



## Abubob (Nov 9, 2012)

Abubob said:


> Something with meaning.



This'll take some thought.


----------



## Abubob (Nov 9, 2012)

Abubob said:


> This'll take some thought.



So it'll be a while.


----------



## Abubob (Nov 9, 2012)

Two peanut were walking down the road. One was a salted.


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 9, 2012)

Abubob said:


> This'll take some thought.





Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2

115 minutes into I leave work.


----------



## Abubob (Nov 9, 2012)

Two men walked into a bar. Ya'd think the second guy would have seen it.


----------



## Abubob (Nov 9, 2012)

I'm with your Scotty.


----------



## Abubob (Nov 9, 2012)

You see what I did there? :grin:


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 9, 2012)

Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2

Work over on the bus home, drinking will begin in approximately 130 minutes.


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 28, 2012)

Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2

Close to 3000 posts, two more days of work this week, and hopefully skiing this weekend.


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 28, 2012)

Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2

Bus ride almost at car.


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 28, 2012)

Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2

3000 posts on here. Never thought I do it this year.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Nov 28, 2012)

Abubob said:


> You see what I did there? :grin:



mmm hmm!

Wait what's the point this thread camera for what time?


----------



## bdfreetuna (Nov 28, 2012)

Scotty said:


> Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2
> 
> 3000 posts on here. Never thought I do it this year.



Extrapolating based on your join date, 4000 should be within reach before the snow melts. Too bad you can't get any more mountains under your name.

How many posts do I have to make to get some more damn mountains, anyway?


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 28, 2012)

bdfreetuna said:


> Extrapolating based on your join date, 4000 should be within reach before the snow melts. Too bad you can't get any more mountains under your name.
> 
> How many posts do I have to make to get some more damn mountains, anyway?





Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2

I think to quality for contests its like every 1000 posts and time on here adds into who wins, Nick and other administration could answer better then me.
I go to other hills besides my favorite, and I'm going to hope to try 3 new ones, and several trips to south Vermont this year and new PA area. 4000 Posts yes if I still take the bus to and from this job I'm sure I be over 4000 before end of season for sure.


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 28, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> Did you get the crock pot recipe?





Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2

You said pot.


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 28, 2012)

bdfreetuna said:


> Extrapolating based on your join date, 4000 should be within reach before the snow melts. Too bad you can't get any more mountains under your name.
> 
> How many posts do I have to make to get some more damn mountains, anyway?





Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2

My best burger thread and legalize It threads both helped big time with post counts.


----------



## Nick (Nov 28, 2012)

bdfreetuna said:


> Extrapolating based on your join date, 4000 should be within reach before the snow melts. Too bad you can't get any more mountains under your name.
> 
> How many posts do I have to make to get some more damn mountains, anyway?



I think its every 500 posts and every year as a member. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 28, 2012)

Nick said:


> I think its every 500 posts and every year as a member.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2





Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2
Contest is still this week, any chance of south Vermont or NY hills for free ticket.?


----------



## andyzee (Nov 29, 2012)

What contest do we speak of?


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 29, 2012)

Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2

Suppose to be knew contest for lift tickets this week.


----------



## andyzee (Nov 29, 2012)

Scotty said:


> Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2
> 
> Suppose to be knew contest for lift tickets this week.




Link?


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 29, 2012)

andyzee said:


> Link?





Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2
Nick said it on the thread about Facebook free Mad River Tickets give away from last week, I was kind of hoping he have the contest up by now.


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 29, 2012)

I think he said he "might" even be working on a weekend package.


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 3, 2012)

bump


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 3, 2012)

What happened to winter?


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 3, 2012)

not sure, nice today to wash the car.


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 3, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> not sure, nice today to wash the car.





Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2
Your way head of me on post counts.


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 3, 2012)

Scotty said:


> Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2
> Your way head of me on post counts.



yeah but you've only been here 2 years.


----------



## Nick (Dec 3, 2012)

Scott will have us all beat soon. 

The weekend package ... I'm working on that now ... trying to see what i can come up with. Stay tuned.


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 3, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> not sure, nice today to wash the car.



Can you wash mine?


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 3, 2012)

Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2

I have not washed my car since July.


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 3, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> Can you wash mine?


no



Scotty said:


> I have not washed my car since July.



i don't get much joy in washing the cars but it was nice out and the car (white) was filthy.


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 3, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> no
> 
> 
> 
> i don't get much joy in washing the cars but it was nice out and the car (white) was filthy.



Thanks!


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 3, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> Thanks!


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 3, 2012)

gmcunni said:


>





Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2

40 minutes to leaving work.


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 3, 2012)

think i'll hit the treadmill for a few miles before dinner


----------



## skiNEwhere (Dec 3, 2012)

I am exercising my fingers by typing, how else can I work them out?


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 3, 2012)

Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2

On the bus again should be in car in hour.


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 3, 2012)

Debating on if I should attempt to change the bleeder air valve on the baseboard heat and then bleed the system or wait until the weekend when I have more time in case something goes wrong!


----------



## skiNEwhere (Dec 3, 2012)

Almost 4am, end of shift!


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 3, 2012)

skiNEwhere said:


> Almost 4am, end of shift!





Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2

Are you close to snowy mountains were your at?


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 3, 2012)

bump


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 3, 2012)

Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2

10 minutes away from my car.


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 3, 2012)

i have a headache


----------



## Cheese (Dec 3, 2012)

*burp*


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 3, 2012)

Cheese said:


> *burp*





Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2
In car should be eating dinner in 20 minutes.


----------



## Cheese (Dec 3, 2012)

Hands on the road, eyes on the wheel!


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 3, 2012)

Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2

Playing legend of Zelda, got to beat level 9.


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 3, 2012)

bump -


----------



## skiNEwhere (Dec 4, 2012)

Scotty said:


> Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2
> 
> Playing legend of Zelda, got to beat level 9.




Are you playing link's awakening? I love that game!


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 4, 2012)

Scotty said:


> Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2
> 
> Playing legend of Zelda, got to beat level 9.



Did you beat it?


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 4, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> Did you beat it?





Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2

When I was 13 with the map, this time I am not using a map so not yet.


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 4, 2012)

foggy out today


----------



## Cheese (Dec 4, 2012)

hungry!


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 4, 2012)

posting to lunch thread. . .


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 4, 2012)

Rainy here in Manchester. Good thing you didn't wash my car yesterday.


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 4, 2012)

Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2

2 hours to I go home.


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 4, 2012)

Scotty said:


> Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2
> 
> 2 hours to I go home.



I'm home eating dinner already!


----------



## Cheese (Dec 4, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> I'm home eating dinner already!



Long wait till breakfast


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 4, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> I'm home eating dinner already!





Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2
Nice enjoy your early dinner, my bus is in traffic. We taken 10 minutes to go a 1/4 mile not even in the Lincoln Tunnel yet.


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 4, 2012)

bumpity bumpy


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 5, 2012)

Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2

To many people on my bus commute since hurricane Sandy destroyed Path train service in Hoboken, all the train people have been taking the bus.


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 5, 2012)

Looking at these great pictures.:-D:-D


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 5, 2012)

Good morning.


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 5, 2012)

Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2

Good afternoon 5.5 hours to go at work.


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 5, 2012)

another spring like day out there.


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 5, 2012)

Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2

Now it feels like winter in NYc.


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 5, 2012)

looks nice out here but i haven't been outside lately.


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 5, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> looks nice out here but i haven't been outside lately.





Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2
At 12 pm no coat needed, now coat needed windy and cold like it should be now.


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 5, 2012)

Cold and windy here now.


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 5, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> Cold and windy here now.





Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2
Hopefully your local hill is making snow now. My family thinks I'm nuts for liking this weather. On the bus going home.


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 5, 2012)

blah blah blah


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 5, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> blah blah blah


What are you whining about?


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 5, 2012)

Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2

Playing legend of zelda, I need to win already.


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 5, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> What are you whining about?



many things


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 5, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> many things


Carry on 8)


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 5, 2012)

bump for stoke


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 6, 2012)

Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2

Commute to NYc has started.


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 6, 2012)

6 more hours, then a long weekend for me!


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 7, 2012)

Yawn


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 7, 2012)

8600


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 7, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> 8600


.


Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2

Congratulations that is of conversation.


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 7, 2012)

Scotty said:


> .
> 
> 
> Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2
> ...


Less than 1% of them are usefull posts!


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 7, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> Less than 1% of them are usefull posts!





Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2
Anything to me that takes my mind off work and my PITA boss is a use full distraction for sure.


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 7, 2012)

checking post count


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 7, 2012)

8302.. need to work harder to catch up to o3jeff


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 7, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> 8302.. need to work harder to catch up to o3jeff



You better go organize the ski cheap thread!


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 7, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> You better go organize the ski cheap thread!


not gonna happen...


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 7, 2012)

Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2

Working but computer servers are down for some time maybe we close office early, probably not.


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 22, 2013)

9000


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 22, 2013)

o3jeff said:


> 9000



Unloading trucks at work not fun day. But this weekend looking like fun.


----------

